# Bunch of Random Scrap, what is it?



## Acid_Bath76 (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm just about to run to class for my last final, and thought I would post some pics of some stuff I managed to find. I've got a buddy who has three 18wheeler trailers full of used and broken PC equipment. Everything from really old servers, to boxes of strange looking cables. I'm a kid in a candy store. Anyhow, here are some pics of some stuff I grabbed on the fly. It would be fantastic if someone could help me ID this stuff. I imagine once the day is over I'll have more time to do it myself, but if you've already gone through the process of recovery and refining with these items... you might save me some time. I'm still reading HOKE, but taking notes on individual experiences in addition to the reading just helps that much more. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drewbie (May 5, 2011)

YOu need to search all your CPU's at http://www.cpu-world.com

That Cyrix one could sell for $6.50 per.

CPU collectors pay way above spot value


----------



## dtectr (May 5, 2011)

If i remember correctly  :shock: 
search GoldSilverPro's posts re: "cerpak" & "cerdip" (is that spelling right?)

According to him, a good portion of the gold is in the braze, not just for the lids, but also the chips inside.

EDIT: forgot to post the pic!  Gettin' old isn't for sissies! :lol:


----------



## trashmaster (May 6, 2011)

So what does your buddy have planed for this material?????

paul


----------



## darshevo (May 7, 2011)

I've finally kicked the collecting bug, but those Cyrix CPUs are COOL!

-Lance


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (May 7, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> So what does your buddy have planed for this material?????
> 
> paul



As of right now, it's my source for experimentation. I've been thinking about sending all three trailers to a refiner, but I haven't had time to process the whole idea. Now that school is out, it might be feasible. On the other hand, simply sorting through it ALL and selling it via online auctions might be more profitable. Who knows.


----------



## rusty (May 7, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> trashmaster said:
> 
> 
> > So what does your buddy have planed for this material?????
> ...



If it were me, I would send the lot to a refiner and get on with another project, life is short and time is money.


----------



## Drewbie (May 7, 2011)

Time has different value to different people.

Bill Gates doesn't have time to go through 3 trailers of junk because the difference in revenue between sending it all to the refiner and getting top dollar for rare processors on eBay doesn't matter that much to him.

For Paul, it may make a BIG difference.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (May 8, 2011)

It's just fun... pretty simple really. I know I'll never get rich doing this, and I just really enjoy learning how to take junk and turn it into something really pretty. I guess reading HOKE just comes along with the territory. Someone needs to write another version of that book. Something more "2011".


----------



## jimdoc (May 8, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> Someone needs to write another version of that book. Something more "2011".



I think this forum is the modern version of Hoke.

Jim


----------



## Nspektor (May 12, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Acid_Bath76 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to write another version of that book. Something more "2011".
> ...



Agreed, (Hoke on steroids) I suspect I will die of old age before I absorb it all. I thank you all who share here.


----------



## dtectr (May 13, 2011)

Nspektor said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Acid_Bath76 said:
> ...


Believe it or not, her "Acquaintance Experiments" are very effective for retention.


----------



## glorycloud (May 13, 2011)

darshevo said:


> I've finally kicked the collecting bug, but those Cyrix CPUs are COOL!
> 
> -Lance



Lance,

PM me about the Cyrix GXMedia chip. I'll send one to you. 8)


----------

